# Cougs to kickoff 09 against Oklahoma!!!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5246929

Not even Riverratt can gripe about the Cougar's weak non-conference schedule next year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

0-1 to start the season. Ouch. Looks like next year it will suck again to be a BYU fan.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Props to them for stepping up and going out and getting a big time opponent, you won't see a strength of schedule argument from me this year. But, be advised, the first couple years doing this will be rough. 

Week 2 CFB 2009: BYU 0-1


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

BYU will be 0-3 before they know it. OU then Tulane then Florida State. BYU will be licking there cougar wounds heading into confrence play.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This could help Utah gain recognition, but their fans will probably glory in the fact that BYU might have some losses...wait, they already are glorying in it. Oh well, it will just give the BCS more fuel for their thoughts that Utah's undefeated season is not worthy of recognition because the MWC is weak!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> 0-1 to start the season. Ouch. Looks like next year it will suck again to be a BYU fan.


How did your Cubs/Broncos do AGAIN this year? Seems like you be the expert on knowing the feeling. -_O- -~|- :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > 0-1 to start the season. Ouch. Looks like next year it will suck again to be a BYU fan.
> ...


Thank god I'm a Utes fan or this would have been the worst year ever.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

If Bradford leaves it should be a pretty good game. If he stays, it will be a trouncing. But much will depend on BYU's defense. You know BYU's offense will be good as long as Robert Anai is not calling the plays: pass, pass interception, pass, pass, interception, pass, pass, run, pass, interception.

Give them a steady dose of Unga and Kariya, then we should be okay. If they rely too much on the pass, as they often do (Thanks Robert), then it should be a blowout.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see the cougars beat Oklahoma, I don't think it will happen, but anything is possible.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess what goes around comes around. The Cougars beat Oklahoma in 1994. Now the Sooners get revenge. BYU is 1-1 against Tulane. I think the Cougs win this time. Florida State is 2-0 against BYU all time. I predict the boys in blue to open the season at 2-1.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> I would love to see the cougars beat Oklahoma, I don't think it will happen, but anything is possible.


Start praying now. :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My Cougs will get POUNDED. But I'm still glad they will play them. It's all part of learning and growing. If we do it enough, we'll start winning some of them.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm just glad that the first two games for the cougs next year will be on ABC and ESPN instead of the stupid Mountain. Sorry but I don't see any way in Hell that BYU wins this game. I'll be interested to see if there are any changes over the off season with the football team. I am going to do everything in my power though to attend this game, I think it will be a once in a lifetime type deal to be able to go see, as well as be a part of history, being the first game ever at the new stadium in Arlington, I think it will be an awesome atmosphere especially with a great turnout of BYU fans. It would be fun to get a bunch of us Cougar fans on the UWN to go down to Texas, have a blast and watch the game in that kind of atmosphere. 

I would rather see BYU schedule like this and loose the game then schedule like they did last year and win the game against Northern Iowa! What a way to start the year, the first game of the year at the new Cowboys Stadium and the second game of the year in the Superdome in Atlanta against Tulane, two awesome venues to watch College Football and that's for sure! Should be a great year, now if Bronco and the rest of the Coaching staff can pull their heads out of their butts and start Coaching the team instead of Managing it like a freaking business, maybe next year will be the season we've all been waiting for!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I can tell you this, I will be cheering for BYU to pull this off... I say crangrats to them, imagine what it will do for the MW and the BCS if they win... 

GO BYU!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see it. Should be fun. This will be a great non-conference schedule. I find it interesting how the pendulum swings - when Crowton was here, they had some of the toughest non-conference schedules around - and records showed it, and everyone complained. Then they went soft this past year - and everyone complained. I'd rather see a home and home with OU, but at least the game isn't in Norman so the Cougs aren't total whores like lesser programs that sell themselves for a big money road game. It should be a fun year. Both sides of the ball need to take some serious looks at schemes and make revisions. BYU I think has the potential to be better than this year - if only because Hall won't look for Collie on every single play. I'd like to see them drop the the no-huddle for most of the time as it was WAAAYYYYY too predictable. Mix it up. Use the RBs more. Change formations occassionally. Show some different looks now and then. If they do, they can have a chance against anybody. On defense - forget the bubble defense and bring back the blitzing packages that Bronco used when he first came as DC from New Mexico. Better yet, bring in Rocky Long as DC and let him do his magic. 

And FWIW - I'm not ready to write BYU off after a "shabby" 10-3 season. The Cougs are still 33-7 in the last three years, and 39-13 in the last four. The Utes are 29-9 in the last three and 36-14 in the last four. The teams have split the head-to-heads in that time. The last four years are most relevant since that is how long Mendenhall and Whittingham have been in charge.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

As always, nice post, GF.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I'd rather see a home and home with OU, but at least the game isn't in Norman so the Cougs aren't total whores like lesser programs that sell themselves for a big money road game.


Let me start by saying that the cougars are doing the right thing with this schedule, they're getting some national exposure and some recruiting help in TX with a game in state. A loss is nearly a certainty, but to be the best you have to play the best.

Which brings me to the next point, your not a great team or even a great program. Your school needs to ***** itself out because your aren't the top flight program that may people grew to respect in the 80's.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Which brings me to the next point, your not a great team or even a great program. Your school needs to ***** itself out because your aren't the top flight program that may people grew to respect in the 80's.


If that's the case, then why did BYU get selected to help open this stadium in a Nationally televised game? :?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Which brings me to the next point, your not a great team or even a great program. Your school needs to ***** itself out because your aren't the top flight program that may people grew to respect in the 80's.
> ...


I believe somebody dropped out of that game so they asked byu. Either way it is pretty cool, hope they show well.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Which brings me to the next point, your not a great team or even a great program. Your school needs to ***** itself out because your aren't the top flight program that may people grew to respect in the 80's.
> ...


Agreed, Enough with the BYU sucks talk, they dont, they had a few rough games but are always competitive, I will root for them to pull a win out.. This year was the UTES and next year???

I am glad to see them take a rough schedual, it helps the cause of killing the BCS


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing but good can come from BYU's new schedule, IMO. If they lose most of those games, as long as they were close, it won't hurt them that bad. It will help them when playing in conference against Utah and TCU. I think BYU's weak non conference schedule hurt them a lot this year. Now if BYU can win a couple or all of the games, they are in the drivers seat at that point. This is good for BYU and the conference. It is funny, as GF pointed out, how extreme the pendulum has swung.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I know I'm going back in history, but wasn't there a number one ranked team pre-season that came into Provo and got beat first game of the year. I think they were from Miami. It can happen.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I know I'm going back in history, but wasn't there a number one ranked team pre-season that came into Provo and got beat first game of the year. I think they were from Miami. It can happen.


I was lucky enough to be on the 50 yard line on the west side close enough to hear the Miami players talking smack BEFORE the game started, and close enough to hear them crying and saying how hard those 'effin' Mormons hit! By far the most memorable sporting event I have ever attended.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I think BYU's weak non conference schedule hurt them a lot this year.


The tough thing though - is that when they scheduled UCLA and Washington, it looked like they'd both be pretty good. Five years ago, who figured that it would be the Pac-1 this year.

And for next year - who knows how good Florida State will be? That game has been on the books now for quite a while. But FSU hasn't been relovent for about 10 years.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > I think BYU's weak non conference schedule hurt them a lot this year.
> 
> 
> The tough thing though - is that when they scheduled UCLA and Washington, it looked like they'd both be pretty good. Five years ago, who figured that it would be the Pac-1 this year.
> ...


Very true! Look at Michigan, who would have thought that would now be considered a easy non conference game.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I watched FSU in their bowl game against Wisconsin. A lot was said about how they are a young team, similar in make up to some of the great Nole teams in the past, that are on the threshold of doing great things. I would expect a tough FSU team to come to Provo next year.

Opening up against Oklahoma will be a good thing as long as the Cougs keep it close. If they win then it's obviously great, but if they lose close it won't hurt them in the BCS picture, as long as they run the table the rest of the season. Had TCU beat Utah I believe they would have been the first 1-loss non-bcs team to get into a BCS bowl game, so one loss isn't something they can't overcome.

I was pretty disappointed with this years home schedule. Next years schedule though has the making to be one of the best in a long time. I'm looking forward to it. 

Like Buggz said, if you want to be the best you have to play the best. Respect isn't given, it's earned.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> If that's the case, then why did BYU get selected to help open this stadium in a Nationally televised game? :?


Someone else did bow out of the opener with OU.

Consider the first game opponents for some programs that don't have to ***** themselves out as someone else so Eloquently put it:

*Oklahoma*
2008 - Chattanooga 
2007 - North Texas 
2006 - UAB

*Texas*
2008 - Florida Atlantic 
2007 - Arkansas State 
2006 - North Texas

*Florida*
2008 - Hawaii 
2007 - Western Kentucky 
2006- Southern Miss

*LSU*
2008 - Appalachian State 
2007 - Mississippi State 
2006 - Louisiana-Lafayette

Again I applaud BYU for stepping up and taking on a top flight team, it will get you respect even if you don't win the game. But YOU ARE that team.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What a load. You are the best cherry picker I think I have ever come across. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK buzzsz. I'm confused here. You blasted BYU for playing a soft non-conference schedule this past year, saying they suck for doing it. And then you say that the good teams get to play soft non-conference schedules because they are good? 

As for the BYU-OU game - like I said earlier - I'd much rather see a home and home, like they have set up with FSU than the "neutral" field gig in Dallas. BYU isn't totally whoring themselves out, but almost. And that sucks. Back in the day BYU was able to demand home and home series (like Texas in 87-88) or in worst case, two for ones like with Miami. On the flip side though, quality teams refuse to do home and home with BYU because the reality is that they have a chance of losing that game in Provo - so we aren't on the total suckatude list. yet. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Games bugsy left off his list:

*Oklahoma*
[email protected] Washington, Cincinnati (BCS bowl team), and TCU (will end up in Top Ten in final polls)
2007- Miami
2006- Washington, @ Oregon

*Texas*
2008-Arkansas
2007-TCU
2006-Ohio State

*Florida*
2008-Miami
2007-Florida State
[email protected] Florida State

*LSU*
2008-Tulane
2007-Virginia Tech, @ Tulane
2006-Arizona, Fresno State

These teams on occasion 'dare' to play teams they might get beat playing, teams like BYU! But, sadly, it shows how the BCS has encouraged these 'elite' teams to play gimmie games to improve their likelihood of getting into a BCS game. Florida and Texas been the worst offenders of scheduling cream puff games. Is Texas' new mascot Chicken Little? :shock:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> OK buzzsz. I'm confused here. You blasted BYU for playing a soft non-conference schedule this past year, saying they suck for doing it. And then you say that the good teams get to play soft non-conference schedules because they are good?


Okay, you took what I said all wrong I think its great BYU scheduled a top flight team, I applaud that.

But understand BYU *needs* to schedule those teams to ensure that their weak in-conference opponents don't exclude them from the BCS talk. Oklahoma on the other hand can afford to schedule a soft out of conference schedule because they play at least four top tens every year without going out of conference.

The point was that BYU isn't in the position they used to be in, they now need to take what they can get until they build the respect they once had (nationally)



GaryFish said:


> On the flip side though, quality teams refuse to do home and home with BYU


Well until your one of "Those" teams again you won't be able to get that type of deal, find a good pimp and let the whoring begin. After a couple years of good showings you will be one of "Those" teams again. Please don't take that as a shot at the cougs, it really wasn't intended to be one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. I get you now. No prob.

I see the Cougars, and Utes for that matter, as teams that can/should be in the 15-25 rankings about half the time. Once in every 4-6 years, they could make a run at a top 10 finish - like when they have a senior QB and other skill positions - like Utah did this year. To expect them to be consistent top 10 or top 5 teams is unrealistic when you consider programs whose budgets have two more zeros than BYU or Utah. And even with all that money - no program is in the top 5 or 10 every single year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> But understand BYU *needs* to schedule those teams to ensure that their weak in-conference opponents don't exclude them from the BCS talk. *Oklahoma on the other hand can afford to schedule a soft out of conference schedule because they play at least four top tens every year without going out of conference.* Nothing like hyperbole eh? What four TOP TEN teams did Texas play in conference in 2008, 2007, 2006? You are saying that four of the Top Ten teams are from the Big 12 every year? I beg to differ. :roll:
> 
> The point was that BYU isn't in the position they used to be in, they now need to take what they can get until they build the respect they once had (nationally). Take what they can get? You mean like Oklahoma, Florida State (at HOME), and Tulane? I would say the getting is pretty good. :?
> 
> Well until your one of "Those" teams again you won't be able to get that type of deal, find a good pimp and let the whoring begin. After a couple years of good showings you will be one of "Those" teams again. Please don't take that as a shot at the cougs, it really wasn't intended to be one. Right, it was meant as a compliment. *\-\* I would say, based on their non-conference schedule for 2009 BYU is already one of "Those" teams. *(())*


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> These teams on occasion 'dare' to play teams they might get beat playing, teams like BYU! But, sadly, it shows how the BCS has encouraged these 'elite' teams to play gimmie games to improve their likelihood of getting into a BCS game.


Look at Tx, USC, Pitt, Tx Tech and Bama, they were all out of the championship talk as soon as they had a single loss. Oklahoma and Florida only got in by the grace of a voter(s). The one loss team is quickly forgotten when an undefeated BCS team comes along.

The reality is often just as disappointing for those on the inside.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

If I was an athlete in a "lesser conference" and my team refused to "pimp" themselves I would be transferring to Fresno State where the attitude is "anyone, anywhere, anytime." As an athlete you want the chance to compete with the best, you want to be up in the bottom of the ninth with 2 outs,2 strikes and no balls. If not you just as well pack it in, cause any team with that attitude is going to hand you your head. If BYU can't get jacked up enough to give OU a decent game then they don't belong.

Later,
Griff


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Nothing like hyperbole eh? What four TOP TEN teams did Texas play in conference in 2008, 2007, 2006? You are saying that four of the Top Ten teams are from the Big 12 every year? I beg to differ.


Oklahoma was #1 when Tx. played them, Missouri was just outside of top ten at #11, Oklahoma St. was #6 and Texas Tech was #7. All of them were undefeated until Texas played them.

When the season was over, Oklahoma and OSU's only loss was to Texas. The same could be said for the Florida - Bama situation.



proutdoors said:


> Take what they can get? You mean like Oklahoma, Florida State (at HOME), and Tulane? I would say the getting is pretty good.


Someone had mentioned BYU not having to ***** themselves out to anything other than a home-away two game deal, BYU did take the best teams they could get. Tulane, your joking right....hardly an impressive team.



proutdoors said:


> I would say, based on their non-conference schedule for 2009 BYU is already one of "Those" teams.


Half way there my man. Florida Atlantic, UAB, UTEP, and every D-II team can schedule teams like Oklahoma and Florida, that doesnt mean that they are an elite team themselves. *The other half of that equation is to show up and compete*. If BYU can do that consistently they will be one of "Those" teams.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Games bugsy left off his list:


Buggsy's list was complete, we were talking about the *FIRST* opponent of the season (since BYU's *FIRST* game is against OK).

You really need to pay attention old bones, your blue homer disease is obscuring common sense and reason.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Oklahoma was #1 when Tx. played them, Missouri was just outside of top ten at #11, Oklahoma St. was #6 and Texas Tech was #7. All of them were undefeated until Texas played them. One year does NOT equate to EVERY year, dang that texan math. :?
> 
> Someone had mentioned BYU not having to ***** themselves out to anything other than a home-away two game deal, BYU did take the best teams they could get. Tulane, your joking right....hardly an impressive team. Florida State is playing *AT* BYU, Tulane was mentioned as to do something different than you do, which is cherry pick. :shock:
> 
> Half way there my man. Florida Atlantic, UAB, UTEP, and every D-II team can schedule teams like Oklahoma and Florida, that doesnt mean that they are an elite team themselves. *The other half of that equation is to show up and compete*. If BYU can do that consistently they will be one of "Those" teams. Can they schedule a game like the game against OU to open up a stadium? I don't think so. I am predicting right now that BYU will go 3-1 on their non-conference schedule and be one of the top 2 teams in the MWC in 2009.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Games bugsy left off his list:
> ...


You need to pay attention and realize the game against OU is NOT a 'normal' *FIRST* game. _(O)_


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm going back in history, but wasn't there a number one ranked team pre-season that came into Provo and got beat first game of the year. I think they were from Miami. It can happen.
> ...


I was lucky enough to be there too...Endzone, high, North East. What a great win for the Cougs! My other favorite was when we went to Southbend and whooped up on Notre Dame (I watched it in a sports bar in Moab, all bloody and bruised after Slick Rock kicked my butt!!!)

So, you're right...anything can happen....


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I was there for the Miami game as well. West side, 40 yard line. The same seats my Dad has had for over 3 decades.

I plan on making the trip to Dallas. Hopefully in the future we can talk about the time BYU knocked off top ranked OU to start a great season. 

Shane


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> One year does NOT equate to EVERY year, dang that texan math.


Big 12 this year: 5 in the top 25, 3 in the top 10, 2 in the top 5 and the #1 
Big 12 2007: 5 in the top 25, 4 in the top 10, 1 in the top 5 
Big 12 2006: 3 in the top 25
Big 12 2005: 4 in the top 25, 1 in the top 10, 1 in the top 5 and the National Champion
Big 12 2004: 4 in the top 25, 2 in the top 10, 2 in the top 5 
Big 12 2003: 4 in the top 25, 1 in the top 10, 1 in the top 5 
Big 12 2002: 4 in the top 25, 3 in the top 10, 3 in the top 5

Are you really argue that the big 12 isn't consistently the toughest conference in the nation?



proutdoors said:


> Florida State is playing *AT* BYU, Tulane was mentioned as to do something different than you do, which is cherry pick.


You brought up Tulane  . FSU at BYU is only a big deal if they win it or come very close to doing so.



proutdoors said:


> Can they schedule a game like the game against OU to open up a stadium? I don't think so.


They could schedule South Texas High School and still sell out that stadium. Norman is a mere three hours away from Arlington, and that distance in Tx/Ok is a very short drive. OU could sell the stadium out by themselves, not doubt in my mind. BYU has a lot to gain from this, the only upside for OU is a win and then having the Y do well the rest of their season.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> I plan on making the trip to Dallas. Hopefully in the future we can talk about the time BYU knocked off top ranked OU to start a great season.
> 
> Shane


I've already got tickets reserved. I'll be there as Texas fan living in Utah, BYU cap and a longhorns hoodie rooting for the Y.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > One year does NOT equate to EVERY year, dang that texan math.
> ...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I highly doubt having OU play South Texas High School would get very good ratings.


I still watched the Humanitarian Bowl and it didn't even have 1 good team in it. The point I'm trying to make is that BYU isn't a highly sought after team, and the elite attitude about whoring themselves out to to top flight teams is what is going to keep them at average.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt having OU play South Texas High School would get very good ratings.
> ...


I'm guessing the ratings were sky high for it too, right? :roll: FWIW, I watched it as well, hell I even watched Tulsa vs Ball State. What does that have to do with the topic at hand? :? Seeing where, an "undeserving" BYU 2008 team started the season ranked, they apparently have been getting the attention of a lot of 'experts' which strangely includes COACHES/AD'S of other schools, yes even from BCS conferences.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> FWIW, I watched it as well, hell I even watched Tulsa vs Ball State. What does that have to do with the topic at hand?


Crappy games (with two crappy teams) were watched and drew viewers because it was football, even a crappy game that features what might be the National Champion against a High School Team would get viewers. I'm sure it wasn't a ratings powerhouse, but its still better than watching: Tennis, Soccer, Poker, Golf, Hokey, Etc. :lol:

Don't be delusional about it, the majority of those tuning into the game won't be doing so to see the Y play.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Don't be delusional about it, the majority of those tuning into the game won't be doing so to see the Y play.


Speaking of being delusional, would they have invited BYU to such an event if there was no/little national interest in them? :roll:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Don't be delusional about it, the majority of those tuning into the game won't be doing so to see the Y play.


Actually, BYU is the one team in the MWC that consistently brings strong TV ratings. There are a lot of Mormons in this world that tune in to Cougar football. That's definitely one of the reasons Oklahoma scheduled BYU. Another is obviously that with BYU they get a team that went 10-3 the previous season, that has the 6th best record in the country over the past 4 years, and that they will likely beat. It's a win-win for Oklahoma.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I've already got tickets reserved. I'll be there as Texas fan living in Utah, BYU cap and a longhorns hoodie rooting for the Y.


Right on! I'll keep an eye out for you. If we get enough of us on here making the trip we could set up a UWF tailgate party. Do they sell Caffeine Free Coke in Texas? Green Jello?

Are your tickets coming from your team connection?

Shane


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > I've already got tickets reserved. I'll be there as Texas fan living in Utah, BYU cap and a longhorns hoodie rooting for the Y.
> ...


I heard that they were not selling tickets or anything yet. If anyone finds out when they go on sale and how many they are going to give to BYU it would be greatly appreciated. I would love to reserve some good seats as well!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

They aren't on sale as far as I know, but I have already reserved my spot for coach's/family tickets.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> They aren't on sale as far as I know, but I have already reserved my spot for coach's/family tickets.


Dang, you're a lucky man! I'm jealous!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> They aren't on sale as far as I know, but I have already reserved my spot for coach's/family tickets.


Being such a huge BYU hater, why do you attend there games? Is it to support your family member who's on the coaching staff or what? Just curious, with as much as you despise BYU and what it stands for it sure doesn't make any sense, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5246929
> 
> Not even Riverratt can gripe about the Cougar's weak non-conference schedule next year.


Yep... if they win, it'll do good things for the MWC. If they lose.... well, then I guess MWC fans can't complain about a lack of respect. 8)


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Being such a huge BYU hater, why do you attend there games? Is it to support your family member who's on the coaching staff or what? Just curious, with as much as you despise BYU and what it stands for it sure doesn't make any sense, but to each their own I guess.


C'mon man I've said it a million times: I don't hate the cougars, just clueless Y fans. And before you start with the clueless this or that team crap, stop, I already know not all of them are that way and that every team has their fair share.

I just look at the game through non blue colored glasses and sometimes my opinion is less than popular, in the case of this year it was correct, but still unpopular.

I'm going to the game for two reasons, I want to see the new home of MY boys (may god bless them with a playoff victory for it), and to see and be with family in a fun atmosphere. I'm sure that the TX-OU game will be moving here very shortly too, so I might get to go twice in two years.


----------

